# Cheese cave



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

While looking for info on cheese caves I ran across this:
http://www.bonniebluefarm.com/Pages/Cheese/default.asp?pid=66

Wasn't quite what I had in mind!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

What did you have in mind, Cyng? It reminds me of cheese caves I saw in France, except they were usually right into the solid rock. You need some place to age cheese to get the really good stuff!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

LOVE it, thanks for sharing!!!:dance:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I had something quite a bit smaller and not nearly as expensive in mind.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a fridge with out a freezer hooked up to a Johnson external temp control. Works beautifully.Total cost about $500


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a converted refrigerator too. Some one gave it to us so my set up was just $60, the cost of the Johnson external temp control.

My husband really wants to build a cave like the one in the link but smaller. Maybe someday... Like I always say, if it weren't for time and money, nothing could stop us


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Can a root cellar be used?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Should be fine as long as it stays around 53F with 80%-90% humidity.


----------



## Meconella (Dec 21, 2008)

When I was investigating setting up a cheese cave, I looked at many things. There are some cool videos on youtube re the caves people have set up. 

In the end, a real cave was totally out of the question so I settled on a freezerless fridge from craig's list and a Johnson external thermostat. Works very well. It is difficult to keep the humidity up however.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

For cheeses that require a certain humidity place them in a plastic container with a wet paper towel in the bottom. Any cheese you are waxing will not need any humidity control. The wax keeps all moisture in and any moisture out.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

That is so cool! Maybe some day we can only hope to build something half as awesome


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

maybe dumb idea here, but if i only want to age one cheese, would a cooler with ice packs work? or too instable?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I tried that when I first started with aged cheese and it didn't work for me. It was spring and I thought a cooler in the basement would maintain temp but none of my cheeses lasted well through the aging, we didn't even eat them  

Maybe if I knew then what I know now, if I could make it work. The issue with the cooler is that you would have to open it a couple times a day for air circulation and you have to keep it around 53F. If you live in cooler climate maybe you basement would work in the colder months. If you live in a warmer climate maybe the garage would work in the colder months. As far as using ice packs, I would worry about reaching and maintaining an even temp. But if you took the time to work out the kinks it might work.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I use a wine fridge set on the red wine temp. Keeps it at 57 which I realize is a bit warm, but it is consistent at least. I use a vac bag for all my cheeses that I put in there so the humidity isn't an issue anymore. Before, it was impossible trying to get it right and keep it there.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

hey, that wine fridge looks good! 
http://www.amazon.com/EdgeStar-Bott...BQ/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1320035720&sr=8-11

this one would give me a few shelves, and the cost is pretty good. one of those thermo's and a mini fridge would cost more. this looks like a great idea!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice!! If you're going to be making aged cheeses you really should get it. I love my set up


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

cmharris6002 said:


> Very nice!! If you're going to be making aged cheeses you really should get it. I love my set up


Do you have a pic? So I/we can get ideas?...Pretty please?


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

I use a small counter high fridge with a Freezer control on it that controls the temp.(this control can be found on amazon.com for 49.00 dollars) for moisture i use some water bottles cut of the top and fill half with water I have six bottles in the door racks


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

cmharris6002 said:


> Very nice!! If you're going to be making aged cheeses you really should get it. I love my set up


oh, you're an enabler are you? hehe 

yup, i would like to try aging. of cheese that is, i'm personally aging enough as it is! i have a few more weeks of lodge work, this might be my last 'splurge'.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

> oh, you're an enabler are you? hehe


Who me? :bowtie:

If you think you will make a LOT of cheese get a cheap fridge off CL and a Johnson Controls Digital Thermostat  like me


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't let the title fool you, a cheese cave and a curing cave are pretty much the same thing. The fellow in this link has come up with a pretty clever way of controlling both temperature and humidity:

http://mattikaarts.com/blog/charcuterie/meat-curing-at-home-the-setup/


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

really on the fence of what to get/do about this. i see many of the wine fridges go only to a low of 52ish, would this be ok? i can get some off amazon with free shipping, and getting a fridge and the other plug unit would add up to much more, but that option could easily be a much larger set up. not really sure how much i'll do til i do it (as in, if it works for me or not!!) so hate to put much into it until i know, but can't know until i do, ya know???

and, if you put one of those thermo. units on a reg. fridge, does it make the freezer on top 50 degrees too or is that set differently? i have a new mid sized fridge in my mudroom that i could use possibly, but right now i use it for extra milk storage. if i turn said milk into cheese, i wouldn't need it for milk and could use it for cheese aging! argh!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I found a wine cooler also for 100 bucks. I hope someone can answer your question Chewie. I am curious too.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

In general wine fridges are more rigid in function than a regular fridge with a controller....if you had a specific one in mind ( I see mention of amazon and free shipping and one for $100 ) link and we can troubleshoot the set up.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EUKMGO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&m=A1281S4A9P7H8C 

http://www.amazon.com/Culinair-Aw160s-Thermoelectric-16-Bottle-Cooler/dp/B003OBS8B0/ref=lh_ni_t
neither of these say at all the coldest temps possible but the price and size seem good for me.

http://www.amazon.com/Sunpentown-WC...JEMA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320353171&sr=8-2
this last one chills only to 52* would that work???

http://www.amazon.com/Sunpentown-WC...H750/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1320353171&sr=8-7 and this one might only get as low as 54*

http://www.amazon.com/Wine-Enthusia...NQ/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1320353171&sr=8-12 this one is a bit smaller but says it goes to 50*, the shipping isn't free but not bad, imo

oh, i'm so confused!!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Augh....I had it all typed out and it poofed 

Ok....let's try again.....

Part of the problem with wine fridges are the shelves...they are scalloped to accommodate a wine bottle and not level and some are fixed and cannot be removed.
The ones you've linked are really small looking. 20 inches high seems pretty little.

I use this type of fridge....

http://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-4.5-Cubic-Foot-Compact-Refrigerator-Black/14089905

It's significantly larger and you have more room inside.

And this controller I bought directly from the company so I cut out the middle men...most places have an almost 100% mark up on them. Think I paid just under $40 for each of mine.

http://www.johnsoncontrols.com/publ...nglestage/multipurposea19series/a19nema1.html

Temperature wise with the wine fridge it's going to depend on the aging range of the cheese you're going to make.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Augh....I had it all typed out and it poofed
> 
> Ok....let's try again.....
> 
> ...


This^^^ really has helped me understand what I was not seeing.

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

hmm, i tried that link for the controller and they won't let me buy one, wholesalers only.

but i do see that a small fridge would be a better option.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

chewie said:


> hmm, i tried that link for the controller and they won't let me buy one, wholesalers only.
> 
> but i do see that a small fridge would be a better option.



Search the site to see if you may have a location near you....I happen to have one...it's a little office in one of the many office parks locally...I called and they ordered the parts for me. It is not really a store front at all...

Location link for S.D.

http://www.johnsoncontrols.com/publish/us/en/locations.html


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

This one is just like mine,
Johnson Controls Digital Thermostat Control Unit


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

dang, just hoping i could get one that wasn't so much $. well, doesn't seem to be! i'll have to break down and just get it. i REALLY want to do this cheese thing!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I got my fridge on my Birthday, and hubby ordered my thermometer from Amazon, watch out!!~ doing the Elvis Kick~ Let the cheese making begin!!!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

goodie for you!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Help  
The instructions on the thermometor were confusing to say the least. Luckly I figured it out witout causing myself too much brain damage.
I have my fridge on cold=lowest setting which is 40. I set my thermometor to raise the temp to 53. I place a thermonitor in the fridge too. It is stable at 50. and it's been a week.

What did I do wrong? What do I need to do now?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Are you using the Johnson external controller?
If so you need to set both the temp and the differential, the amount it drops before going back on.
I do remember when I first got mine there is something you need to do first, inside like remove a pin? 
If it is the Johnson I can look at mine and tell you what it is. i did simply read the instructions and figured it out with the help of a very smart guy.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes it is a Johnson

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00368D6JA...68D6JA&adid=0HA572NTFFG0YG5ZXPNP&&ref-refURL=

I was really hoping that I wouldnt have to open it and move pins around....LOL


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

It is very simple. Follow the directions from the beginning. Once it is done you do not have to do it again. You can reset and change the temp and differential from the outside.


----------

